# MKIV Golf left indicator stuck on



## AT33Q (Aug 9, 2009)

This just recently started happening where I start my car and my left indicator will be stuck on. However it is not blinking it's just solid, the left indicator lights are also on and solid. 

Sometimes if I play with my headlights, highbeams and indicators it goes back to normal. 

Does anyone know what is causing this and how I can fix it?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

AT33Q said:


> my left indicator will be stuck on.





AT33Q said:


> the left indicator lights are also on and solid.


Are you talking about the turn signals? Or the parking lights? Or both?


----------



## AT33Q (Aug 9, 2009)

The turn signals


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

I'd suspect the CCM - but you say that they only get stuck on when the car is running? So, if they are stuck and you turn the ignition off they go out? I guess it could be a bad turn signal or hazard switch - the turn signals only get power when the car is running.

I'd try removing the turn signal, hazard, and alarm fuses when they're stuck on an see if one of those causes the lights to go out.


----------



## Subb (Nov 24, 2020)

Did this one get resolved - any solutions?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Ten year old post so they probably just replaced the CCM looong ago!


----------

